# Beginner monitor



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi all,

After looking at some pictures of member monitors, I've decided to look into these guys.

I'd like to ask what are some good beginner monitor species? I want one that I could keep in small to medium sized enclosure, that doesn't get too big (preferably a rather small one).

Is there anyone who'd like to share caresheets or any other information? I'd greatly appreciate it.

Thanks!


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

huntx7 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> After looking at some pictures of member monitors, I've decided to look into these guys.
> 
> ...


well in my eyes there is no such thing as a beinner monitor. the cheap ones get fairly large and have attitude problems and the good ones are expensive as hell and hard to come across. my black roughneck isn't a small monitor but they have the rep. of being fairly peaceful. i have the care posted on here under roughneck monitor care. some other fairly small species are Dumeril's monitor, and argus monitor. both these monitors range form 3-4 feet and are know to be pretty peaceful. there are some dwarf monitors out there but they can cost quite a bit. i think there are better ones they you can pay for and get cheaper. one dwarf monitor i can think of is the spiny tailed monitor that gets to about 60cm. the price im not sure about but they are hard to come across i think. if you have anymore questions just ask.

J-Rod


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks for the reply, 3-4 feet doesn't sound too bad... what monitors could I keep in a 75g?


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

huntx7 said:


> Thanks for the reply, 3-4 feet doesn't sound too bad... what monitors could I keep in a 75g?
> [snapback]1091972[/snapback]​


none. a baby you could but adults require big aquariums due to being lizards on the run. they are always wondering around. my roughneck just walks around my room all day long. i think the smallest of the monitors still requires a home of about 6x3x4 home. like i said i don't beleive in a beginner monitor these animals cost a lot to keep up with. sure pays off though casue they are great.

J-Rod


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks for the help, I'll be looking into these guys and doing my research. I'm very interested in one and will look into building my own cage now.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

huntx7 said:


> Thanks for the help, I'll be looking into these guys and doing my research. I'm very interested in one and will look into building my own cage now.
> [snapback]1092006[/snapback]​


don't get me wrong, if you have a 75 right now a baby monitor would be fine in it. you don't have to spend the money on the cage makin right away. a monitor i would look into gettin would probably be a argus, they stay fairly small for a monitor and supposed to stay pretty friendly. i have never seen em below 170 though for babies. whatever when you decide to get let us know.

J-Rod


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

I recommend ackies (dwarf monitors),Varanus acanthuras acanthuras (red ackie), Varanus acanthuras brochyuras (yellow ackie,These grow a little larger), and Varanus acanthuras insulanicus,they usually grow to about 16"-30". They are awesome monitors and you just need a 3'x2'x2' and a 4'x2'x2' for a trio.

Carnivoro


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Carnivoro said:


> I recommend ackies (dwarf monitors),Varanus acanthuras acanthuras (red ackie), Varanus acanthuras brochyuras (yellow ackie,These grow a little larger), and Varanus acanthuras insulanicus,they usually grow to about 16"-30". They are awesome monitors and you just need a 3'x2'x2' and a 4'x2'x2' for a trio.
> 
> Carnivoro
> [snapback]1092174[/snapback]​


the only thing about ackies is they are expensive as crap and usually hard to come across.

J-Rod


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

IMO it's worth spending the $ to get whay you want. Figure out what you like, then look at prices.

Ackies are cool!

Keep us updated.


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

hahaha get a tree monitor


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

hahaha get a tree monitor


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

3 - 4ft is still a big lizard - especially if you have no experience of such creatures ...

ackies are a good bet and well worth spending the money on - better that than have a bad experience with one of the larger species

carl


----------

